# Whole Home DVR - Questions about Setup/Needs



## Augmont (Oct 18, 2006)

First - Thanks for taking time to read and provide responses.

Here's my deal. I live too far from our closest town to get any broadband or DSL connection so my family relies on a Verizon Air Card for internet (works for us) which is connected to our laptop. I also have a wireless 'N' router that i purchased that's hardwired to the HD DVR so I could utilize the Direct2PC feature - which works great.

I have a HR22-100 in the family room and a R22-100. I was offered another HD DVR to replace my standard DVR as part to renew my expired contract. I'm 90% positive i have the 5-LNB Slimline. 

I wanted to get the whole home dvr service but they wouldn't balk at the installation fee of $200 and right now that's too much for me. The biggest reason why i/we want the whole home DVR because we are constantly canceling recordings on the HD DVR and it's rather inefficient to have duplicate "recordings" on both DVR's just so we're not missing either our shows or the kids shows. Also, I have no interest in internet connection for any of the receivers cause my limited internet access and usage.

Is it possible to have the whole home DVR setup as a DIY'er without getting their installer's involved? the location of the two receivers are pretty close and it's really easier to run long CAT5 patch cable to connect the receivers directly to each other or to the router. I prefer a hard run from the receivers to the router or where ever they are connected.

the DECA stuff is still all new to me and you can prolly tell by just how little i know how these things are connected to each other. What do i need to make it work?

anyhow..........thanks again for taking time to read and provide assistance or suggestions.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You can just use ethernet to connect your receivers if you want to. With your setup, that would require the least amount of work to get things going.

If you decide to go to DECA, you will need to swap out your LNB or get a SWiM-8, plus get splitters, DECA's and PI's. With the cost of all of that, it would be worth it to get the install by DirecTV.

- Merg


----------



## Augmont (Oct 18, 2006)

The Merg said:


> You can just use ethernet to connect your receivers if you want to. With your setup, that would require the least amount of work to get things going.
> 
> If you decide to go to DECA, you will need to swap out your LNB or get a SWiM-8, plus get splitters, DECA's and PI's. With the cost of all of that, it would be worth it to get the install by DirecTV.
> 
> - Merg


Here's a dumb question.........is the connection from receiver to receiver or receiver to router to receiver? I currently have the HR22 connected to the router for the Direct2PC feature.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you go the ethernet route, then each receiver needs to be connected to the router for full functionality. You can do receiver to receiver, but that will only just connect those two receivers and you will not have access to DirecTV2PC, VOD, and PPV ordering via Internet.

- Merg


----------



## Augmont (Oct 18, 2006)

The Merg said:


> If you go the ethernet route, then each receiver needs to be connected to the router for full functionality. You can do receiver to receiver, but that will only just connect those two receivers and you will not have access to DirecTV2PC, VOD, and PPV ordering via Internet.
> 
> - Merg


2 last dumb questions......

1.) the reason for 2 dvr's is so i can maximize recording of 4 shows at a time (2 on each receiver). I'm assuming the connection will allow me the ability to watch any shows on any tv and it's not the issue that only 1 tv can watch any show and 1 tv is limited to the DVR that's connected to it. correct?

2.) My air card is connected to my wireless router (i bought a cradlepoint wireless router that you can connect the air card directly to it). Will i have traffic issues with the internet connection (wireless) and MVR setup (ethernet). I wouldn't think so but thought i'd ask.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Augmont said:


> 2 last dumb questions......
> 
> 1.) the reason for 2 dvr's is so i can maximize recording of 4 shows at a time (2 on each receiver). I'm assuming the connection will allow me the ability to watch any shows on any tv and it's not the issue that only 1 tv can watch any show and 1 tv is limited to the DVR that's connected to it. correct?
> 
> 2.) My air card is connected to my wireless router (i bought a cradlepoint wireless router that you can connect the air card directly to it). Will i have traffic issues with the internet connection (wireless) and MVR setup (ethernet). I wouldn't think so but thought i'd ask.


1) If you hook both DVR's to the router or to each other, then you can watch any recording on either of the two receivers. If you want to be connected to the Internet or use MediaShare or DirecTV2PC, then the receivers need to be connected through your router.

2) If you connect the receivers through your router, you will cause additional traffic on your home network. This could mean that if you are downloading something large on your PC while someone is watching a recording via MRV, the recording _might_ playback with some issues, such as audio dropouts or choppy playback. Remember, that since you are using the ethernet network for MRV, everything on your home network is competing for that bandwidth. This is one area where DECA has a benefit as all MRV traffic is contained on the DECA cloud isolated from the home network. However, using ethernet itself will not add any undo burden onto the Aircard itself for connecting to the Internet.

- Merg


----------



## Augmont (Oct 18, 2006)

The Merg said:


> 1) If you hook both DVR's to the router or to each other, then you can watch any recording on either of the two receivers. If you want to be connected to the Internet or use MediaShare or DirecTV2PC, then the receivers need to be connected through your router.
> 
> 2) If you connect the receivers through your router, you will cause additional traffic on your home network. This could mean that if you are downloading something large on your PC while someone is watching a recording via MRV, the recording _might_ playback with some issues, such as audio dropouts or choppy playback. Remember, that since you are using the ethernet network for MRV, everything on your home network is competing for that bandwidth. This is one area where DECA has a benefit as all MRV traffic is contained on the DECA cloud isolated from the home network. However, using ethernet itself will not add any undo burden onto the Aircard itself for connecting to the Internet.
> 
> - Merg


If one of receivers has 2 ethernet ports, can one create one network specifically for the MVR and use the 2nd port for the direct2pc? I have spare linksys router


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

The Merg said:


> You can just use ethernet to connect your receivers if you want to. With your setup, that would require the least amount of work to get things going.
> 
> If you decide to go to DECA, you will need to swap out your LNB or get a SWiM-8, plus get splitters, DECA's and PI's. With the cost of all of that, it would be worth it to get the install by DirecTV.
> 
> - Merg


You can definitely do this, but do you really want to? First of all, one of the FAQs (I think it was there) says that you may well spend more doing it yourself (unless you have ALL the equipment already). That's the situation I found myself in.

Secondly, your "self install" will NOT be supported by DirecTV even if you have a service contract. Unless you are as competent as Merg or Doug Brott, you may quickly find yourself over your head.

Your own comments suggest you would be better off taking the DirecTV deal. Try to get a better price or ask them to spread the cost over a few months. You're going to get another 2 yr commitment anyway. Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Augmont said:


> If one of receivers has 2 ethernet ports, can one create one network specifically for the MVR and use the 2nd port for the direct2pc? I have spare linksys router


I'd hafta double check, but I believe the second ethernet port on the receivers only acts like a pass-through. Someone else that has tried it could probably answer better, but if you hooked up Receiver 1 to your router with Port 1 and then hooked Receiver 2 to Receiver 1 via Port 2, while Receiver 2 will then see the router, I'm not sure if it will see Receiver 1 for the purposes of MRV.

It is also highly recommended to not use Port 2 on the receivers. The receivers do not have a switch built-in and using Port 2 takes away CPU cycles from the receiver itself, which could cause the receiver to behave strangely and slow.



richlife said:


> You can definitely do this, but do you really want to? First of all, one of the FAQs (I think it was there) says that you may well spend more doing it yourself (unless you have ALL the equipment already). That's the situation I found myself in.
> 
> Secondly, your "self install" will NOT be supported by DirecTV even if you have a service contract. Unless you are as competent as Merg or Doug Brott, you may quickly find yourself over your head.
> 
> Your own comments suggest you would be better off taking the DirecTV deal. Try to get a better price or ask them to spread the cost over a few months. You're going to get another 2 yr commitment anyway. Rich


If the OP is just running CAT5 to each receiver, his cost savings for the install will be significantly less then DirecTV offered. If the OP goes the DECA route as a DIY, there will be a considerable cost, hence my suggestion to have DirecTV perform the install then.

I would also recommend, as you did, that the OP go the DECA route as it will be supported by DirecTV and the OP will be upgraded to a SWiM system, if not currently on that.

- Merg


----------



## Augmont (Oct 18, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I'd hafta double check, but I believe the second ethernet port on the receivers only acts like a pass-through. Someone else that has tried it could probably answer better, but if you hooked up Receiver 1 to your router with Port 1 and then hooked Receiver 2 to Receiver 1 via Port 2, while Receiver 2 will then see the router, I'm not sure if it will see Receiver 1 for the purposes of MRV.
> 
> It is also highly recommended to not use Port 2 on the receivers. The receivers do not have a switch built-in and using Port 2 takes away CPU cycles from the receiver itself, which could cause the receiver to behave strangely and slow.
> 
> ...


I appreciate all your comments as it helps me make a decision.

My first thought is try and see if the "unsupported" route works. if it starts behaving badly and then i can have Directv install the DECA's when i can afford to.

I never thought if D*TV would spread out the payment. I'd take that over the $20 off the next 12 months they offered me.


----------

